# Feel so damn sad



## therealcabreezy (Aug 26, 2009)

I am in the military and deployed to the God forsaken desert. I am a 16 year veteran and this is not my first rodeo but for some reason this is the deployment that has been the back breaker. I feel like every second is an hour and everyday is an eternity. I cannot help but watch the clock even when I am busy I stop and ask for the time..I have a wonderful wife and 3 beautiful kids who support me to the fullest. I guess I have my moments where I have the thought she might be cheating but there is no eveidence and again, she REALLY is wonderful. I am just so tired of being sorrounded by fences and walls, missing birthdays and holidays and so on. One could and would say the nemisis of all phrases to a military member or spouse "you knew what you were getting into when you joined" but that is the equivalent to telling someone grieving over a death "they are in a better place now"....Most of us really don't know what we are getting into..We think we do and by the time we find out we end up loving our country so much we stay in..Anyway...Just really depressed and wish I could do something to get this feeling of helplessness out of my mind and soul. Thanks to all.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry you are feeling so down. I cannot begin to imagine what deployment feels like. My father was in WWII and Korea (both heavy combat) before I was born and it is hard for me to imagine that he went back a second time voluntarily, but like you has a true love for this country and felt he could better serve there than from here. Amazing mindset you have.

Your feeling of helplessness is temporary and you have a wonderful wife and beautiful children looking forward to your return so you have much to look forward to. 

I know this probably doesn't help the way you are feeling right now, but in addition to your family there are a lot of folks back home that truely appreciate the sacrifices you are making.


----------



## kruz77 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey,

my name is rita and i am ex military wife. 3 deployments went thru, raced kid alone, husband was never home, gave up coureer and my country(i am german) its tuff! my husband suffered also till the moment came thats it!!!!! no re inlist. if family is moore important and you see another values in your life so change the situation. 

Be carefull where you at, come back soon! god bless you


----------

